# Official SMF 1st Member Gathering Poll



## ultramag (Jan 12, 2007)

Hear Ye, Hear Ye....

The purpose of this poll is to try to determine the interest in the get together we are trying to plan. We have a tentative date and time and some events we are looking at and want to gauge interest and see how things are shaping up.

We are looking at June 15th and 16th 2007. The location would be either the Bucksaw Point or Long Shoal Campground areas, most likely Bucksaw. I think it would most likely come down to where we could get the best block of campsites together for the members who want to cook and gather to camp, eat, and socialize. In addition to those two there are a couple other locations that are within 20 miles of there that would work if there is a glitch of somekind.

There are few members who have expressed an interest in attending a BBQ competition in conjunction with our gathering. There is a cook off in Sedalia, MO that weekend which we could take a day trip or two to and check things out. It will be about a 50 mile one way trip to Sedalia from these locations. These camping areas are better than what is available closer to Sedalia so it would probably be worth the trip away from where we most likely would spend the bulk of our time. I assume some SMF members would not even go to the cook-off but I may be wrong. Also, it has already come up that not all members would want to camp. There is lodging right at the campgrounds and many motels in the area if that is booked or too expensive.

If you intend to attend give us a yes vote so we know that we are on the right track. If you *really* want to attend, but these dates won't work or the location is all wrong in your opinion vote no. If you are a no vote please explain why and what needs to be different for you. Any no votes above the amount of the number of reasons posted will be dis-regarded. This is not to be rude, but to be sure no one is being funny with the poll. I don't think that would be a problem here, but it is the only way to be fair to all involved.



Dutch and SoFlaQuer, we know this is a long trip for you guys, but it would be great if you guys could attend. You guys do alot of work around here so that we have a great forum and a group of people worth gathering and it would almost seem not right if you weren't there. I know I for one would misbehave hourly if it weren't for your moderation.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  TulsaJeff, it goes double for you. There wouldn't be an SMF if it weren't for you. Thank you for the forums!

TulsaJeff, Dutch, and/or SoFlaQuer if you don't mind would you make this a "sticky" for a week or two to keep it at the top so it has the best chance to be seen by all interested members.


----------



## msmith (Jan 12, 2007)

Ultramag I would love to be there I know it will be a blast. Its 593 miles from where im located is there another place where we all could be about the same distance and a little closer to home.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 12, 2007)

Of course it will sound bad coming from a Missourian, but I think the idea to have it in the show-me state is because there are so many members from Missouri, and for non locals, it's a centrally located state. Although if we want to split hairs the geographic center of the contiguous (lower) 48 states is about four miles west of Lebanon, Kansas. Very interesting how they came up with this location too. They cut a map of the US out of cardboard and balanced it on a pin head. That's funny stuff.
I think we should have our own competition though.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 12, 2007)

Marvin, it's kind of hard to say when it's gonna go down in your home state but we just kind of got it going and are doing the best we came up with for everyone. We have a guy coming virtually for sure from MI. Be about 600 miles for him as well. If we move it to get it 300 miles from you then it's 8-900 for him. Make sense? 

To answer directly, there is absolutely no way we can *ALL* be closer to the location. To the best of my knowledge we don't have Liberal, KS member with a big field do we?


----------



## buzzard (Jan 13, 2007)

we need to make a few of them spaced so far apart.  say one every other state or so. so more could attend.  every year it would get bigger and bigger.


----------



## mohntr (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds like a great time.  Count me in!!

MoHntr


----------



## dgross (Jan 13, 2007)

Buzzard said, "we need to make a few of them spaced so far apart. say one every other state or so. so more could attend. every year it would get bigger and bigger. "

  That set up would be better for those of us on the east coast but, both hubby and I are willing to Seriously consider a road trip with the RV!!! Only problem would be the travel time/distance from NC and the time necessary to take off from work :(.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 13, 2007)

Ultramag, maybe you should have Dutch make this a sticky in the "events" section so it's closer to the top of the Index page.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 13, 2007)

I made that request in the original post to Dutch, SoFlaQuer, and TulsaJeff.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 13, 2007)

I stopped by the CFM distributor yesterday. I was able to pick up a GOSM smoker to provide as a giveaway prize. It wasn't a Big Block though but the 3405 BGW model which is a step down. 

This is going to be a great smokers gathering. I am trying to find a sponser for a possible shirt too. Any ideas for a slogan would be considered. Keep in mind this is IF I can find a printer sponser.

I will start a post for slogan suggestions, please look for it. Be creative.

This is going to be a great gathering. Please try to attend.

Keep Smokin


----------



## ultramag (Jan 13, 2007)

BTT


----------



## msmith (Jan 13, 2007)

Ultramag I think you will a very good time and have a lot of good fellowship with all the members that are able to attend. Gunslinger I agree with you 100% and that didnt sound bad so no offiense taken here. Sounds like a good plan and hope all goes well and I know you will show plenty of pics.

I agree with you to buzzard in sure theres a few members around our area also. Maybe we could get  something going to.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 13, 2007)

:(   Sorry Gents....I'd give my right arm to be there but 1,341 miles from this homestead. ( I really need my right arm) :(   :(   :(


----------



## ultramag (Jan 13, 2007)

We're easy to deal with cajun_1, we'll settle for a left one. :twisted:


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd love to be there for the very first SMF-get-together, but it's not gonna happen..Gotta live with it..maybe the 2nd one.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 13, 2007)

i am actually thinking of getting a little plot of land, not a lot maybe 2 acres so i could maybe host something like that.  if i can find more that would be better, i just do not want to get to far out of the city because of school and work.  i kinda hate driving long distances just for work and school.

but for good food or my woman it would not be a problem.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 13, 2007)

cajun_1...REMEMBER: Drink responsibly. Do not operate cooking equipment while intoxicated

im confused?


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Buzzard...yes you are...LOL


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 13, 2007)

cajun_1 and dgross, we'd love to have you if you can make it. I understand the travel / time off issues. But if you can make it, it'll be a good time.

Keep Smokin


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 14, 2007)

I have been watching this thread with a lot of interest and I am so glad that someone else is handling the details but I am glad they are being handled nonetheless.

I think back to our beginnings in the yahoo group and I realize that you guys (and gals) have come such a long way..

I am proud that I am able to provide the place for you guys to meet online but I am even more proud when I get dozens of emails every week from folks telling me that the SMF is the best, nicest, friendliest, and most informed barbecue/smoking meat forum online hands down.

I know this is due to all of our great members and more importantly to our two wonderful moderators who have stepped up to the plate to take on a job that is sometimes non-glamerous but has to be done.

All of you are great and I am behind you 100% on this event.. let me know if you need my help with anything otherwise plan away!

I stay pretty busy with my odd jobs that I tend to get sucked into from time to time and with all of my websites which require constant attention plus I am working on a lot of new things for the smoking meat site that I hope to unleash this year, however, I hope to see all of you there.

Sounds like more fun than a barrel of monkeys..  :D  :D


----------



## ultramag (Jan 14, 2007)

Excellent news! Glad to hear your going to join us TulsaJeff.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 14, 2007)

I would really love to be there but that weekend and the last weekend in June I've already have commitments too. Mrs. Dutch told me noway in heck will I be away from home on Father's Day.

You guys are doing a great job getting the ball rolling on this thing.

This post will be an  "Announcement" for the next 14 days.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jan 15, 2007)

A little too far and I am all ready committed to another event that same weekend.  My calendar is getting real full already for this year.  

That is one problem doing competitions, I try to plan my year a year in advance, but a lot of places do not list stuff until a few months in advance.

Bill


----------



## monty (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey, gang!

Oh,  how I do hate to pass up a good time with great folks! Wish I could join the gang but time and distance sorta trump me. Getting the farm going so I can retire again takes top billing during the good weather months. I will join you in spirit, though!
Cheers!


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 17, 2007)

If Jeff could mention this in the next news letter, maybe some of the members that don't visit very often will see it.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 17, 2007)

Now there is an idea. Maybe even get us some new members out of the deal.


----------



## dgross (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello everyone and hope you are having a great start to '07! I think that my hubby and I are going to attempt to make the journey west to join our brothers and sisters in smoke- yeaaaa!
 Buzzard, I love the Idea of having your own place to hold a gathering of this sort and mabey at some point in the future the hubby and I can oblige!! Right now, the 'vacation spot' is still under construction but I would be interested to see how many of our group could travel to the SW mountains of Virginia? There are lots of campgrounds in the area as well as hotels so lodging shouldn't be to difficult. 
Anyway, this is just a sounding board and would love to hear from ya  and get any ideas or info. :D ! Look forward to June!!! Enjoy your smoke!! Daun


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 20, 2007)

Super great deal Daun! Glad you and the hubby are planning on the trip, hope all holds together and you two can make it. Gonna be a great time. See ya in June

Keep Smokin


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 21, 2007)

I go home to SW VA. I'd love to take my family back to where I am native.


----------



## dgross (Jan 21, 2007)

We've been fortunate enough to buy about 50 acres that back up to the Natn'l forest  :D  :D ! Plan on retiring there and are going to begin our annual chili cook there this Aug. ( have been doing the chili thing since we met but are moving the locale  ). We've always wanted a site where everyone could gather in a safe environment and now we do  :D ( still lots of work to be done though ).
  On a differen't note, this is the best site and we sooooo look forward to seeing everyone who can make it in June. Mabey we can set up a live feed/link for those who can't?? Not the tekkie in my family but just came to me :D . Would be nice to have a live feed from " Smokefest '07 "  :D  :D ! Enjoy your smoke! Daun


----------



## smoked (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd love to come.....however it's just too far away for me to be able to do so.....guess I'm just not worthy enough  :(   oh well...... I must add that on another forum that deals with another great love of my life (being a guitar player and all) we have done similar things and others managed to try to coordinate similar events across the states as well.....  but for this one, guess I'll just have to fire up my smoker on that weekend and be there in the thin blue smoke spirit!   :)


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 21, 2007)

smoked, you're always worthy enough. Distance is a big road block when you're a workin stiff. We'll be thinking of all who couldn't make it. And by all means fire that smoker up!

Keep Smokin


----------



## crawdaddy (Jan 22, 2007)

Is there an objection to making the t-shirt available to those who don't attend?  There is no way we (my family) could make the trip but I love the idea and concept as well as this site.  The military does not permit my schedule to be flexible right now.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 22, 2007)

yea i am sure after the deal is done there will be plenty of tees left over.  or should i say i will have made more then enough.  maybe donate the rest to tulsa jeff and have him have a give-a-way.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 22, 2007)

crawdaddy, I don't see a problem with that at all.

Buzz, have you been able to get someone to screen print the tees? If so we will need to know how much lead time you need so we can get the slogan decided on.. only 4 1/2 months left and lots to get done. You can PM me with details and any costs if you'd like.

Joe


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Buzz, I like the OTBS logo. Can the rest of us use it?
Guy's be sure to let me know what I can do from this end. My years as a Teamster shop steward has made me a pretty darn good organizer.
Has a slogan been decided on? If not, maybe you should take the best one's and have a poll to get the winner. And maybe the wining slogan should receive a free t-shirt rather they attend or not. And on that note; make sure those shirts come in BIG sizes as I am a BIG man.


----------



## pyre (Jan 22, 2007)

"Smokefest 07"

Sounds like a concert, but I like it.

Anything I can do to help out, just let me know.


----------



## dgross (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry, the Smokefest '07 just came to me  :oops: . Even though it may be cheezy, I think it fits. Please keep me updated on the latest  :D so we can reserve our spot and look forward to the June gathering!! Daun


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 23, 2007)

Gunny - The OTBS symbol you like can be found by clicking the "Ranks" link in the Board navigation area to the left.

The slogan has not been decided upon yet. I / we will post a poll in mid February after everyone has had their chance for fame.

I've already laid out the offer to send out a free shirt to the person who gives up the slogan that is chosen. That is under the Topic "1st Annual SMF Gathering Slogan"

I'm onboard with the big guy shirts. We'll do the best we can to get em. 

As for someone with organizational skills - pack em up and bring em on. Any help and / or suggestions for the weekend are welcome. 

I see this as a forum wide event and any member can be a part of the planning, whether they attend or not.

Keep Smokin


----------



## dgross (Jan 23, 2007)

Good post Pigcicles! We look forward to helping in any supportve role that we can since we're newbies to the smoking arts  :) ! Love the idea of a logo run-off for the t-shirts and am excited to see the entries!!! Daun


----------



## dgross (Jan 23, 2007)

Is anyone interested in making it a long weekend? We may do that due to the distance from home and to explore the area since I've only been out that far west on a plane  :).
Another question, do any of these campgrounds allow pets? We will be bringing our dog Eli (in my avatar) with us  :D . He's great and only dangerous if you've eaten food in the last 3 hours  :lol:  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 !


----------



## dgross (Jan 23, 2007)

Is anyone interested in making it a long weekend? We may do that due to the distance from home and to explore the area since I've only been out that far west on a plane  :).
     Another question, do any of these campgrounds allow pets? We will be bringing our dog Eli (in my avatar) with us  :D . He's great and only dangerous if you've eaten food in the last 3 hours  :lol:  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !


----------



## ultramag (Jan 23, 2007)

Eli should be fine. I will most likely be on vacation around this weekend as well. Several of us could probably extend the event. We would only have to decide before or after the appointed weekend.


----------



## dgross (Jan 23, 2007)

As Tony the Tiger would say... That's GRREAAT! We are open to suggestions but extending the weekend ( into Mon./Tue.)would probably be better for us due to travel time/distance. Either way, we'll try to be as flexable as possible. Look forward to meeting those who can make it and send condolences to those who can't! Everyone will be there ' In the thin blue smoke ' of the event  :D ! Daun


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 24, 2007)

Daun, I'm not sure what my work schedule will be around that time. You wouldn't believe how much my schedule is bouncing right now. I will take a few days vacation if need be, can't promise much after that. I'll know more when I get closer to June cuz I'm all about trying to find a way to get away from stress. Keep up the good enthusiasm about the trip.

Keep Smokin


----------



## dgross (Jan 24, 2007)

That's cool PC. We just figured that if we're going to haul the RV out there, it would be cool to spend at least and extra day there- no pressure  :) ! 
Another (real no-brainer) question is who is planning on bringing their smokers and,
2.  What day does everyone want to concentrate on for the smokefest 
     and/or...
3.   Who wants to travel to the nearby competiton vs. actively smoking 
      at the campground? 
4.    And, how can we help out since we have a limited
       smoking apparatus  :oops: .


Not trying to sound pushy or get ahead of myself, but thought these were good ideas to begin swirling around in the TBS. Thanks, Daun


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 25, 2007)

Daun, glad to see the TBS swirling with Q & A

1) As for who will bring their smoker, I'll load mine up and will try to get the small charcoal grill along with the give-away smoker, tent, coolers, clothes, and what ever else my poor Ranger will allow me to hold. I'm sure there will be one or two more just show up.

2) What Day?... umm maybe every day or what ever day(s) is open

3) I believe there a some who intend to go to the comp. in Sedalia since they are that close. I don't mind hanging out with the smoker if it's cooking, if not I'm game to go too. Easy spirit

4) You can help out by bringing the hubby, eli (gooood puppy, want some meat?), and your bubbly spirit. Everything else is optional.

Keep that [fade:9182892189]TBS[/fade:9182892189] swirling and keep us on our toes. Really I haven't gotten with UltraMag lately since we are still a little early to make definite rock solid plans. When the time comes a little closer, we'll change gears on it. Then you will see more posts.

Keep Smokin


----------



## ultramag (Jan 25, 2007)

Pretty much ditto for all PigCicles answers. Especially number 2. I bet being hungry won't be a concern. 

Gunslinger don't know it yet but I've seen on the boards that he is making some fine B&G with Dutch's Cowboy Gravy recipe for Church breakfasts. Surely the Gunslinger will cook us breakfast one morning if we ask nice.


----------



## smoked (Jan 25, 2007)

just to let you know...daun has really been trying to convince me to pack my guitars and come out for the fest.......unfortunatly for me it's a bad time and way way way way far away from the seattle area  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 so I still plan on just firing up the ol masterbuilt unit and being with you guy's in the thin blue smoke spirit!!!!  (oh yea, might even play guitar a bit, and maybe, just maybe re-start brewing beer as well  :twisted: )


----------



## buzzard (Jan 25, 2007)

we will have to share some recipies, smoked,   i too was contiplating starting to brew again.  i remember how fun it was.  then you have the section on smoked brewed beer,  i have to attempt it at least.  i have a couple of good recipies, as i had only done about 4-5 brews before i started moving around a bit and did not have time.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 25, 2007)

I plan to bring my smoker for sure. Hopefully I can get some kind of finish on it by then. I'd hate to pull up beside all those fancy units with my old water tank. 
Breakfast? What, no McDonalds in town? If I'm doin' breakfast, I'd better remember to bring the food poisoning waiver forms.  :lol: 
If someone is bringing guitars I'd like to enter my request for bluegrass only. I just can't think any music that goes better with smokin'.


----------



## dgross (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't mind a little bluegrass with my smoke  8) .


----------



## ultramag (Jan 26, 2007)

Me either, I'm not sure about these waiver forms though.


----------



## fuzzynavel (Jan 26, 2007)

sounds like a great time, count me in!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 26, 2007)

Glad to have you aboard fuzzynavel. Don't forget to stop by the Roll Call topic so everyone can give you a big SMF welcome.

Yep Ladies and Gents.. yet another MOFO to join the ranks, we're building steam.


----------



## pyre (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know if I am bringing a smoker or not.  I think my pitmaster might be too big, but surely I could bring a weber grill and get something cookin.  

We should have a buffet style dinner where everyone can try each other's cookin, maybe on the saturday evening.  We might want to figure out who is cooking what ahead of time so we don't end up with a gazillion pounds of pork shoulder or whatever.  Maybe some folks that won't be able to bring their cookers could bring a side dish from home, or paper plates, napkins, etc.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm going to throw out a suggestion here.  I am on another forum, and have offered to have a get together here.  There are so far only a couple of them that have said they would attend.  

If I open it up here, any one interested in coming to that one, and just meet and greet time.  The park I am looking at can handle 30-50 at the pavilion.  It would only be a Saturday event, so it would be limited cooking.  I have suggested maybe cook it ahead of time, freeze, and have thawed when arriving and warm up to eat.  There are all kinds of places there to have fun.  Ballfields, walking trails, etc., or just sit and chew the fat so to speak.

Let me know what ya think.

Bill


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 29, 2007)

mrgrumpy that sounds like a great idea. Maybe there are some that are close enough to make a day trip and have some good food and get in some quality "fat chewing" time. Best Wishes to you and all who can attend.

Keep Smokin


----------



## ggnutsc (Jan 29, 2007)

I confess I have been real lax in my recent visits to SMF. With this event only a few hours away it would be soooo cool to get there, but June is our busiest time of year as far as horse showing goes so I will not be making the trip to meet you all. Fall is a good time for me and that seems to be when I get the most time for smoking, other than when I'm cooking for our little group that camps out at the horse shows. I hope someone takes lots of pictures to post on the forum and Jeff's site so we can all see what we missed.


----------



## dgross (Jan 29, 2007)

Mrgrumpy, your suggestion sounds great and If (God forbid  :shock: ) that we can't make it to MO we might be able to come to your event. We're really looking forward to the trip but you never know what fate has in store... Daun


----------



## cheech (Feb 2, 2007)

Has it been determined exactly which location it will be?

I can not say how excited I am to meet you folks face to face.

I do believe that if there are shirts available I would have to get a couple because I will wear the thing out.

As a suggestions how about we plaster the back of the shirt with all the slogans we came up with.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 2, 2007)

Not an exact location yet Cheech unless I don't know something. I have been out of pocket most of this week so I need to get with PigCicles and see where he is at. I will start scouting locations and we will be able to provide more exact loacation info by March 1st or right around there. I will be scouting out some locations and may try to provide some pics or something. We had talked about another poll for location maybe, but I'm not sure how you can vote on something you can't really see. Ya'll might just have to trust us a little. We will see how it develops and keep all attendees in the loop the best we can.


----------



## dgross (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry folks  :oops: ! I didn't mean to imply that anything had been set for the get-together but was mentioning that it would be better to go to someting more local than not at all- Sorry  :? . Just psyching myself up for a potential 1800 mile round-trip roadtrip, yee-haw  :D !!! Daun


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 3, 2007)

Daun, I don't believe you implied anything. You just stated that if something comes up, you may not be able to make it to Mo. Just keeping options open - No biggie.

We are getting closer to deciding where the actual meet will take place. This will be disclosed after it is decided and what the slogan will be. Also if anyone is interested I will post a link to a site where you can reserve your campsite before arriving, so no problems getting a spot.

If you have any questions, just ask. One of us will try to answer it for you.

Joe


----------



## cheech (Feb 3, 2007)

Daun, I certainly did not get the impression that you were implying anything.

We are all excited about getting together just think about what that much smoke will smell like and that much food what it will taste like...._ Cheech drifts off into dreamland....again_


----------



## dgross (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, just didn't want anyone to think things were set already  8) .
Fire, food, friends,and smoke... Doesn't get any better than that  :lol: ! Look forward to the event wherever it may be  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . Enjoy your smoke! Daun


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 14, 2007)

Has anyone nailed down a site to hold this yet? I realize it's only February, but June is a busy vacation month. The last cool month before the dog-days of summer. We may have to actually reserve space. Many of these places have turned reservation duties over to reservation centers. Some require a credit card number to hold, and some you can only get reservations through the web.
Just thinking. I have time to burn.
Also, does anyone have a "feel" for how many will attend yet?


----------



## ultramag (Feb 15, 2007)

You are very correct Tom. I have been doing a little pre-scouting work on the exact location and several other things are in the works. Give us a bit more time and prepare to be dazzled. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Forgot to add, there are 12 the best talley we have now. I will have a better total soon as that is one thing I need now.


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 18, 2007)

Is this thing cast in concrete yet? 
I like the Truman Lake area.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 18, 2007)

I would say it is as concrete as it can be Mike. I got your PM and I will forward you a few questions in a PM and get you added to the list if you are coming.


----------



## woody (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm interested, but in OH. Where exactly is it going to be (state,city) so I can GoogleMap it?


----------



## ultramag (Feb 19, 2007)

Clinton, MO would be the closest town. Come on over and eat, drink, and be merry with us woody.


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 20, 2007)

Chad -
Thanks! Got your PM and filled in the blanks.
As I said, it's a short run down 7 to Clinton and Truman Lake, if you need help doing whatever, let me know.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 20, 2007)

I got your response tonite Mike. I appreciate the offer and I'll keep it in mind if anything comes up. Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 23, 2007)

So is it officially set for June 15&16?  

BTW, 600 miles is an easy day's drive.  Mrs. Smokey makes me do it all the time to go see her family.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tim


----------



## ultramag (Feb 24, 2007)

More like 15,16, & 17 I think. Kind of a 3-5 day thing depending on travel and personal preference of each person.


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd love to go. I'd probably ride my bike and have a bedroll. Can anyone tell me if there's a shower on site, and if it would be possible to donate to someone's campsite if I layed down on the grass in a corner!!?

Also, I'd not be able to bring a smoker.... or food, could I donate to someone's smoke fund?

(man now I gotta get a bike running!)

mikey2gunz


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 21, 2007)

Mikey, get yer scoot runnin, throw a leg over, and come on down! There will be room, and a shower. And I am certain you won't go hungry.
Shoot UltraMag or PigCicles a personal message and confirm you are coming, they will PM you back for some information.


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 21, 2007)

P-Mike,

thanks for making me feel welcome,  according to yahoomaps, it's only 355 miles.  i play poker with a group on friday nights and would probably get a hundred or so miles in after, between midnight and 2 or 3 a.m., stop for the night in either Des Moines, or Osceola, depending... 

i'd ride the rest of the way in the morning and probably catch someones cell phone for specific directions, or print out an _address specific _map prior to departure.  long as i can find the park, i'll just ride around following my nose and looking for smokers on trailers bunched together!

i'll p.m. pig.

thanks again,

mike


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Mike, come on down!!!! It will be a blast with great food to boot.


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 21, 2007)

Tonto-


man you guys know how to make a guy feel welcome, thanks again.

mike


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 21, 2007)

A good ride and smoking meat, worth the trip. I will most likely put my HD in the rear of the toy hauler and tote it along. Lots of good twisty, hilly riding around Truman Lake. Hope to see you there.


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 21, 2007)

hey---

what do you ride? and if you feel like it, we could ride to that BBQ competition thing everyone's talkin' about.  i've a '04 custom and a '77 bobbed & lowered old rigid ironhead sporty.  gotta figure out which one to ride.  leaning toward the sportster.

mike


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 21, 2007)

I won't be able to make it..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Driving down to Disney for a nice two weeker, I don't think the hubby or the boy would want to go 1100 to MO, then 1259 to Orlando!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'll be there in spirit (or smoke) we don't actually leave for another two weeks after that, so I will have to definitely do a smoke that weekend.  BTW, I definitely would be interested in T-shirt! Maybe you could get two screen prints, one that says the theme, and then for those who can't attend throw "wannabe" on there!!!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 24, 2007)

well i just read this from start to finish...

i would love to go BUT unfortunatly i will be in Atlantic City,NJ that time of the year until Labor Day working
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





the weekends are my busiest times..

i know a guy that does vinyl decals for cars and i believe he has some t-shirt capabilites as well... i can either make up a custom made design myself or i can get a pre-made one from here and donate some t-shirts so i am there in spirit


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 24, 2007)

Mikey - Got an 05 Ultra Classic touring bike, Lava Red.


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 26, 2007)

i owned a goldwing years ago- i understand the whole comfort thing! i hope we can meet up and ride. thinking of riding the '75 sporty for the heck of it!

mike


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 27, 2007)

Ride that bad boy on down. You will have all you need.


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 27, 2007)

You'll probably be wanting an extra soft chair by the time you make that ride.


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 27, 2007)

Oky,

I suppose you might be right. "Original" rigid bikes without suspension were called "boneshakers" or "bonecrushers" for good reason! With a sprung seat and an eye on the road ahead, *most* problems can be avoided. 

I've not yet decided which bike to bring. The custom springer "chopper" is somehow more comfy without a sprung seat than the sporty, though I still feel like bringing the lowered AMF "bastardchild."

Bedroll, canteen, marlboro, and cash, think I'll bring a coupla extra shirts so I don't scare anyone away with _eau de ironhead_! Man that takes me back to the month-long field exersizes in the mojave desert...

mike


----------



## ddemerath (Apr 10, 2007)

The smokefest sounds like a great Idea to me.  Unfortunately, I will be in the process of building a new house that was supposed to be done by memorial day.  Looks more like the 4th of July or so.  Next year I will try to put it on the calendar.


----------



## swkegelguy (Nov 25, 2007)

I should have stayed in contact with this forum when I joined, I was the Truman Res area about that time with a friend who just stated BBQing and would have loved to attend this. Please do this again!


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope that we have an Events Coordinator by then. If not one of the events team or myself will try to make arrangements for the next one. Stay with us and keep asking about it.


----------



## swkegelguy (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh believe me I will! If you need help with this I am willing to do whatever I can.


----------

